# Built up, now i want to show it!! Help?



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey guys,

Ive been working really hard and ive beefed up and have put on some good muscle size. i can feel it but i just cant see it, it coverd in fat!!!

not a lot but enough so i cant see my hard work. i hold most of my fat on my belly and a bit on my chest!

here is my proposed plan to change this, but any advice or changes to my plan are welcome.

first thing - going to do 45mins - 1hour cardio on empty stomach before breakfast.

as for diet i want to try a calorie deficit. i read the amount of calories needed a day is 2500, so i am going to drop down too 2000 caloroes a day.

of theese 2000 calories i aim to eat 60% carbs, 30% protein and 10% fats.

i am hoping that this combination will keep my muscles up and still growing but at the same time loosing some body fat.

like i say i dont think i need to loose to much, maybe 10 pounds or something. i recon i could loose 2lbs a week so in about 5 weeks this could be achieved.

i am 6ft 2, 200lbs.

what do you think guys?

am i on the right track or completely off, all adive and help welcome.

cheers


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I would lower your carbs to just a couple of hundred grams a day, the majority of which to be consumed post-workout.

You taking any form of supplement to help your body shift the fat?



L


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

yeah , ive got some xenedrine efx?

not sure if its any good?

was able to get it cheap off a mate!!!!

also started v12 creatine today as well as protein shakes


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Post your current diet, I believe 2000kcals to be too low


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

breakfast - cereal & protein shake.

10.30 - chicken sandwich or something like this

dinner - tuna and pasta

work out

post work out - protein shake

tea - some kind of meat with pasta, rice or potatoes

before bed - protein shake

plenty of water through out the day

something like this anyway!!!!!

do you think i need more cals then? im a pretty big bloke so guess i may need more? but want to loose this stubborn fat! why wont it just go


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Far too much in the way of starchy carbs, drop the rice/potatoes/pasta/bread replace with fruit/veg.

Jimmy is right 2,000kcals is too low for a guy of your size, IMO you should shoot for 2,500-2,700kcals.

Jock


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I lost well using 40/30/30 (zone).

Yah, Jock is right better choices in your carbs than the ones you posted.

Fruits in the morning and vegetables in the afternoon.

Drink lots of water too.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

yep, and after 3 weeks or so you will feel buggered even on that!!

You need a better, new diet plan


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

Jimmy said:


> yep, and after 3 weeks or so you will feel buggered even on that!!
> 
> You need a better, new diet plan


what would you suggest then please?

thanks


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Erm...why are you eating carbs if you're dieting, carbs are for bulking, drop carbs to below 10% replace it with high protein diet.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

Insanity said:


> Erm...why are you eating carbs if you're dieting, carbs are for bulking, drop carbs to below 10% replace it with high protein diet.


not true, a reduction in carbs yes but not below 10% straight away!!!

my carbs never went below 200g for my show.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

meal 1

50g whey in water

50g (uncooked weight) oats

banana

meal 2

200g chicken (raw weight)

50g brown rice (uncooked weight)

apple

meal 3

tin tuna

scoop whey

salad

tablespoon oil

small tin pineapple chunks

meal 4

200g chicken

50g rice

apple

meal 5

salmon fillet

mixed veg

200g potato

meal 6

200g lean red meat

200g potato

ketchup if required

PWO

100g whey in water

At any time necessary, have a scoop of whey set in sugar free jelly to satisfy cravings


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

you will gain tissue and loose fat on this if you stick to it to the letter every day, trust me

when fat loss slows/stops, reduce carbs by 20% and so on

consume 5 litres water/sugar free drinks ED

have a cheat meal of beans on toast etc every 3 days, junk food meal evry other cheat meal


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Excellent advice Jimbo!


----------



## fits (Feb 3, 2004)

Bloody hell!!! I am definately doing some thing wrong! started my first, supposed to be propper Bulk this week! And i dont eat anything near that!!!!!


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

cheers jimmy.

thats looks like some good advice and a really good diet plan. ill be giving it a go. i knew i had to drop the carbs but also not as low as 10% as insanity suggested!

looks like a good clean diet!

cheers once again.

ill keep a record of how i get on


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

Best of luck bro!


----------



## Conan (Aug 17, 2004)

cheers jock

lets hope i at last get to see the all the hard work ive put in under this god forsaken fat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Great advice Jimmy.


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

your welcome conan


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

You may find IF YOUR STRICT, that after a month or so so can afford to increase the food a little, still loosing BF.

As I always say, if your not prepping for a show, a clean bulk will get you in decent shape.

you are in good shape compared to most guys anyway so I expect alot

where are the pics bud??


----------

